# Dorsch - Auflauf



## leguan8 (25. September 2003)

Hi leute,

habe gerade folgendes Rezept ausprobiert. Es ist sehr einfach zuzuberiten und sehr lecker.

Zutaten:

150 Gramm Langkornreis
250 Gramm Champignons
40 Gramm butter
2 Eßlöffel zitronensaft

Für die Sauce:

50 gramm Butter
3 Eßlöffel Mehl
3/8 Liter Sahne
1 Kg dorschfilet
200 Gramm Holländischer Gouda "Pikantje"


Den Reis nach Ánweisung körning kochen, warm stellen. Die champignons blättrig schneiden, 3 Minuten lang i 40 Gramm Butter dünsten, den Zitronensaft zufügen und noch einmal 5 Minuten dünsten. Für die Sauce werden 50 Gramm Butter in einem Topf zerlassen,  mit 3 Eßlöffeln mehl gebunden. Gut rühren, die Sahne und den bratensaft, in dem die Champignons gegart wurde, hinzufügen. Wieder gut verrühren und warm stellen. Jetzt den Reis auf den Boden einer Auflaufform geben. Darauf das Dorschfilet legen, Champignons mit der Sauce werden drübergegossen. Anschließend wird Pikantje grob gerieben über den Auflauf gestreut, und dieser verschwindet für 45 Minuten in einem auf 220 Grad vorgeheizten Backofen.

Dann guten Appetit


----------



## ollidi (25. September 2003)

Hört sich lecker an Björn. :m

Wenn Du das noch mal kochst, mußt Du 2 Kg Dorschfilet nehmen, weil ich dann vor der Tür stehe. :m


----------



## leguan8 (26. September 2003)

is kein problem olli, wann wollen wir eigentlich die zander und hechte bei dir ärgern?


----------



## Dorsch1 (29. September 2003)

Hallo Björn

Hab am Wochenende Dein Rezept probiert.
Echt legger muß ich sagen.
Ich glaub ich sollte dieses Gericht schleunigst wiederholen.:m


----------



## leguan8 (30. September 2003)

super das es dir geschmeckt hat micha. es ist schön zu erfahren, das auch andere mal das ausprobieren was hier geschrieben wird


----------



## ollidi (30. September 2003)

Gute Idee Björn. :m
Im Moment ist mein Lieblingshechtgewässer stark verkrautet. Das lohnt sich da also nicht.
Lass uns mal noch ein paar Wochen warten. Dann können wir zuschlagen. :m


----------



## masch1 (3. Oktober 2003)

Hi Björn

Hab heute deinen Dorschauflauf nachgekocht 

legger:z
ich hab halt nur ein paar Gewürze ran getan:z


----------



## leguan8 (6. Oktober 2003)

klasse hubert. ich wünsche dir vile erfolg auf der ostsee. wenn es dort gut laüft kannst du ja wieder einen machen.


----------



## masch1 (7. Oktober 2003)

Hi Björn

Ich hab Dorsch und Lumb verwendet der Lumb war besser:m :m


----------



## Dorschrobby (27. Oktober 2003)

Hy Leguan,

hab Köhler genommen, ist einwandfrei, Danke für das Rezept.


----------



## Fischbox (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Dorsch - Auflauf*

Ausprobiert, und für seeeehr sehr legger befunden.#6 

..hab allerdings Zander genommen und noch ein paar Tomaten zugefügt!


----------



## HD4ever (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Dorsch - Auflauf*

na, bei der ganzen Begeisterung muß ich meine noch eingefrorenen 2 Kg Dorschfilet wohl mal auch derart zubereitet austesten .....  |kopfkrat :m


----------

